# Liquid Fert Question



## Red Cup (Feb 15, 2017)

Let me start by saying I understand the NPK ratios. I know 1lb/k N is ideal for bermuda. I even understand the advantages of slow release. My question I have been wondering about is using a fast release, high N fert like a 41-0-0 which is granular and dissolving it in water then applying it as a foliar spray. I know this wont benefit the soil. Honestly, I can get 41-0-0 for cheap and occasionally wanted to give a quick boost to the low cut bermuda after a scalp and applying 41-0-0 at 2.4 lbs/k via spreader doesnt sound as easy to do.

Has anyone here even done foliar N sprays they dissolved themselves?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

SouthernGuy311 may be the resident expert so far:

His thread.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll be adding some more info to the topic, but please ask whatever questions you have in the thread linked below

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=145


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought about merging this into the other thread, but I think I'll leave it here in the warm season subforum to redirect people over to the one in general discussion.


----------



## Red Cup (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for linking me to that one. I searched the warm season thread but not the general discussion.


----------

